# Any larger injectors for the Gen2?



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

As long as you are not maxing out the injectors, you can run flex fuel on stock ones. I'm tuning a rock crawler for a friend right now that had a supercharger from a mini cooper on it, and it can actually do it. It just depends on how much air you are trying to flow to the fuel you are trying to mix. You can run it and benefit from the higher octane, but will be limited by the fact that your injectors will flow up to 30% less than if you ran e10.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

RoninDusette said:


> As long as you are not maxing out the injectors, you can run flex fuel on stock ones. I'm tuning a rock crawler for a friend right now that had a supercharger from a mini cooper on it, and it can actually do it. It just depends on how much air you are trying to flow to the fuel you are trying to mix. You can run it and benefit from the higher octane, but will be limited by the fact that your injectors will flow up to 30% less than if you ran e10.
> 
> View attachment 287448
> View attachment 287449


That's a LUV/LUJ multiport injected engine from the first gens. Dust is talking about the direct-injected LE2 engine in 2nd gen cars. 

I know @[email protected] is working on getting the 2nd gens running on E85 but I haven't heard any recent updates. I'm wondering if the cam is the limiting factor. IIRC, the LNF engines from the Cobalt couldn't supply enough fuel but ZZP was able to resolve that issue with a different fuel lobe design on the intake cam. Maybe it's not an issue with the LE2 power plants, but its something to think about.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

For those interested, here is the article from ZZP about the LNF fuel limitation: LNF Fueling Article


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

nathanroe72 said:


> That's a LUV/LUJ multiport injected engine from the first gens. Dust is talking about the direct-injected LE2 engine in 2nd gen cars.
> 
> I know @[email protected] is working on getting the 2nd gens running on E85 but I haven't heard any recent updates. I'm wondering if the cam is the limiting factor. IIRC, the LNF engines from the Cobalt couldn't supply enough fuel but ZZP was able to resolve that issue with a different fuel lobe design on the intake cam. Maybe it's not an issue with the LE2 power plants, but its something to think about.


No, it's not. It's an LE2. I have an LUV, and this is not it. Plus, the ECM is an E80. I don't know why you guys are having issues with it, because I am not having an issue with it running on e85, but hey... what do I know. Guess if I am not a shop owner or sponsor I know nada.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

RoninDusette said:


> No, it's not. It's an LE2. I have an LUV, and this is not it. Plus, the ECM is an E80. I don't know why you guys are having issues with it, because I am not having an issue with it running on e85, but hey... what do I know. Guess if I am not a shop owner or sponsor I know nada.
> 
> View attachment 287456


My apologies Ronin. A quick glance at the location of the dipstick and filler cap made me think it was the older 1.4. Now that I look at where they are in relation to the intake, you are indeed correct that it is a LE2. Again, sorry for jumping to conclusions (I guess should invest in Tom Smykowski's Jumping to Conclusions mat - Office Space reference)

Still, I'm curious why the 'tuners' aren't letting us run e85 then. GM doesn't recommend it either. Even the one time I was low on gas and topped off with ethanol-free fuel, the Ethanol Content PID was still reading 9.8% even after running that tank out. It never budged, leading me to think it was programmed to always assume that there is 10% ethanol in the fuel, or the car is virtually figuring out the content value and there wasn't enough of a difference for it to think otherwise. I believe you Ronin, but there must be a reason BNR, Trifecta, etc don't support it.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

nathanroe72 said:


> My apologies Ronin. A quick glance at the location of the dipstick and filler cap made me think it was the older 1.4. Now that I look at where they are in relation to the intake, you are indeed correct that it is a LE2. Again, sorry for jumping to conclusions (I guess should invest in Tom Smykowski's Jumping to Conclusions mat - Office Space reference)
> 
> Still, I'm curious why the 'tuners' aren't letting us run e85 then. GM doesn't recommend it either. Even the one time I was low on gas and topped off with ethanol-free fuel, the Ethanol Content PID was still reading 9.8% even after running that tank out. It never budged, leading me to think it was programmed to always assume that there is 10% ethanol in the fuel, or the car is virtually figuring out the content value and there wasn't enough of a difference for it to think otherwise. I believe you Ronin, but there must be a reason BNR, Trifecta, etc don't support it.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

To my knowledge there are no larger injectors for the LE2. It's a relatively unique architecture, and even GM doesn't use them on other engine families.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

To build a smidge upon what Maven said, the LFV 1.5L engine used in Malibu, Equinox, and so on, uses the exact same fuel injectors, fuel rail, high-pressure pump, etc as the LE2. So that rules out using parts from the slightly bigger variant of our engine.


----------



## Dust (May 28, 2014)

nathanroe72 said:


> Even the one time I was low on gas and topped off with ethanol-free fuel, the Ethanol Content PID was still reading 9.8% even after running that tank out. It never budged, leading me to think it was programmed to always assume that there is 10% ethanol in the fuel, or the car is virtually figuring out the content value and there wasn't enough of a difference for it to think otherwise.


Without a sensor hooked up it shouldn't change anything.



> I believe you Ronin, but there must be a reason BNR, Trifecta, etc don't support it.


The lack of financial incentive, and/or headroom seem to be the most obvious. If full E85 can't be run with more than an intake and tune, I don't think they would deem it financially feasible. It's not as simple as removing the fuel rail and popping in widely available bigger injectors and then tuning. If I had a Gen2 currently, I'd be happy to give it a go if I knew where the flex fuel sensor needed to be hooked up to the harness. My tuner says he's tuned some with E85.


----------



## Dust (May 28, 2014)

RoninDusette said:


> No, it's not. It's an LE2. I have an LUV, and this is not it. Plus, the ECM is an E80. I don't know why you guys are having issues with it, because I am not having an issue with it running on e85, but hey... what do I know. Guess if I am not a shop owner or sponsor I know nada.


Did you install the sensor into the stock Cruze wiring harness, or make your own harness?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

nathanroe72 said:


> For those interested, here is the article from ZZP about the LNF fuel limitation: LNF Fueling Article


I came here to say: You'd probably have to add port injector(s) to get additional fuel into the engine because the direct injectors are limited by the exhaust stroke.

_reads article_

Yep, it's covered there.


----------

